# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Da Tyrolens braucht an Ski

## Tyrolens

Hallo!


Ja, es ist wieder mal so weit. War bisher auf Dynastar Intuitiv Big unterwegs, der beste Ski den ich je hatte, aber jetzt leider einfach am Ende. Ausgelatscht wie ein alter Schuh.

Bin derzeit nicht up to date, hab einfach keine Zeit zum Testfahren, daher bitte ich um eure Hilfe.

Nur zur Orientierung: Als Bindung kommt die Fritschi Diamir Freeride drauf... 1000 HM sollten also möglich sein (alles über 4 kg fällt also schon mal weg). 
Beim Dynastar war halt das Flexverhalten ein Wahnsinn. Der war so schön weich an der Schaufel, traumhaft, zumal er trotzdem sehr verwindungssteif war. 
Was nicht in Frage kommt: Billigstbauweise von Atomic u.dgl.
Preis: billig billig billig. Der Dynastar hat zwar lang gehalten, aber trotzdem, ein Ski ist ein Verschleißteil. Darum kommt auch kein Stöckli in Frage.

Zur Auswahl steht eigentlich alles, was einen halbwegs weiten Radios (über 20 m) und über 85 mm unter der Bindung hat.

Was mir so auf die Schnelle ins Auge sprang: 

Bei den Tourenskiern nur der 
- K2 Mt Baker Superlight. Superlight klingt gut, macht aber trotzdem ein Gewicht von 3500 g. Weiß aber nicht, was K2 in Sachen Qualität liefert. Ist immerhin China-Ware.
- Völkl Polarbear. Von den Daten her sehr verlockend, allerdings für mich nicht einordenbar.

Bei den Freeridern: 
- Dynastar Legend Mythic Rider, leider hab ich keine Gewichtsangaben, aber die Legends sind sonst recht schwere Brocken (Legend Pro bei 4500g).

Tja, leider gibt Dynastar nicht viel mehr her, aber die anderen Franzosen, Rossignol nämlich, hat da ein paar sehr interessante Sache:

- Bandit B94 Respect
- Bandit B94 (Modell 07/08)

Keine Ahnung, wo da der Unterschied liegt...


So, das wären mal meine Vorschläge, bzw. Modelle, die ich recht günstig bekommen könnt (würden alle so um die 300 Euro kosten).


Also, welcher von denen taugt jetzt was?


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## georg

Noch nie gefahren aber von den Daten in deinem Gebiet: Head (was sonst?  :Wink:  ) Monster iM 95 O.B.
Längen: 171-181-191
Dimensionen: 130-94-119 @ 181
Radius: 19.7 @ 181
www.head.com/ski/ski.php?regi...eeride&id=1461
Aber ich weiß jetzt das Gewicht nicht. An sich ist das die breitere Variante des Alpinist der recht leicht ist.  :Confused: 

Zur Fertigung in China ist meine Meinung bekannt, also fallen für mich Völkl und K2 weg.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ah ja, Head... Ja gut, buy austrian.  :Big Grin:  
Nur, wo gibt's den bei uns in günstig? Kenne keinen Händler...
Was mir gut gefällt, ist die Schaufelform. Ich mag die runden, breiten Schaufeln, die dann auf einen extremen Sidecut runterwachsen, nicht. 
Hat auch eine schöne Kerbe zum Felle einhängen.  :Wink: 
Die Qualität vom Monster war schon immer gut, nur, früher zumindest, hatte der den Ruf, bissl steif und widerspänstig zu sein.
Wie sieht's mit dem MONSTER iM 88 im Vergleich zum iM 95 O.B. aus? Der 88er sieht bissl aggressiver aus.


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## georg

Der 88er wird dir zu schwer sein.. ich hab einen 82er ohne Bindung daheim den kann ich dir abwiegen. Der Aufbau vom 88er ist ident, da kann man hochrechnen/-schätzen.



> a gut, buy austrian


 Eben. Die sind zumindest noch made in Kennelbach. Zumindest die normalen Monster beim 95 und Alpinist könnte es auch Tschechien sein.. aber ist ja auch so gut wie Österreich.  :Big Grin: 



> bissl steif und widerspänstig


 Ja gut, die Spritzigkeit von einen Rennslalomcarver hat der nicht, auch nciht die Wendigkeit eines schmalen Buckelpistenskiers.. aber das ist klar. Ich fahr selber ja den 78er und der ist perfekt für mich.

----------


## georg

Hab den Ski von der Wand geklaubt  :Wink:  und gewogen: Das Stück HEAD Monster 82 in der Länge 172cm wiegt 1957gr. Zumindest auf meiner Waage, die nach ca. 6x Eurobike wohl nicht mehr die genaueste ist.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, daran war sicher der Richi schuld.  :Wink:  
Danke jedenfalls für's Abwiegen. Werde mir den 95er mal genauer ansehen, wobei jetzt die Sucherei erst los geht. Wir haben war viele Head Händler, aber die verkaufen nur Pistenskier...  
Viele Grüße, 
Thomas

----------


## Tyrolens

Servus,


So, jetzt hätt ich zumindest einen günstigen Händler gefunden.
Der hat zwar nicht den 95er, aber den 88er im Angebot um 350 Euro. Find ich nicht so schlecht, den Preis.
Trotzdem ist die Welt ungerecht, weil den 82er bekommt man auf Ebay schon ab 250Euro. 


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## georg

Vermutlich weil der 82er ein komisches Mittelding zwischen 78 und 88er ist.. wer auch auf der Piste carven will nimmt den 78er, wer Pulvern will nimmt gleich den 88 oder 95er. Also meiner Meinung nach ist der 82er eigentlich unnötig.  :Confused: 

Ich liebe meinen 78er.. übrigens auch "weich" in der Schaufel..  :Wink:  Heißt aber nicht, dass er allen gefällt. Meiner Freundin schwimmt er zu sehr auf ( :Smile:  die mag Ski lieber klassisch) und ist zu schwer.

----------


## Tyrolens

Vielleicht haben die den 82er für die Waldabfahrer gebaut?  :Wink: 

Die weiche Schaufel brauch ich, weil's bei uns eigentlich den klassischen powder kaum gibt. Meistens kommt mit dem Schnee der Wind, also hat man sehr viele sehr grausige Übergänge, von windgepresst in Pulver, dann wieder eine kleine Wächte, usw. usf. Jedenfalls find ich es recht fein, wenn die Schaufel dann bissl mitarbeitet und solche Übergänge abfängt. 
Das mit dem Aufschwimmen hat IMHO auch bissl mit dem Fahrstil zu tun. So wie's bei mir ist, ich fahr wirklich nur, sofern möglich, weite turns, das relativ schnell und, weil's oft halt nicht steil genug ist, eher mit sanfter Schwungeinleitung. Hab da oft das Gefühl, dass bei steiferen oder aggressiver geformten Schaufeln der Schwung zu schnell abgestochen wird. Dann stehst fast im Schnee, Tempo null und fragst dich, wo der flow hin ist.  :Wink: 

Hab man den Head Dealer gefragt, ob er mir den 88er abwiegen kann. Meine Kollegen fahren Black Diamond Voodoo. Der wiegt aber, wie ich grad gesehen habe, auch so um die 3500 kg. Die holen das Gewicht also eher über die Blindung raus. Dynafit.


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## georg

> Vielleicht haben die den 82er für die Waldabfahrer gebaut?


  :Big Grin: 
Im engen Wald also wenn man wirklich nur noch mit Kurzschwungbaumstammsprungundausweichen beschäftigt ist und wenn der Schnee hart ist, ist mein 78er schon etwas "träge" genauso wie in der Buckelpiste. Mit dieser Einschränkung kann ich aber leben.  :Wink:  Irgendwo muß man halt Kompromisse machen.

----------


## georg

Folgende Gewichtsangaben habe ich von HEAD erhalten:

Monster Alpinist: 1280 g bei Skilänge 170 cm
Monster iM 95 O.B.: 1630 g bei Skilänge 181 cm
Monster iM 78: 1810 g bei Skilänge 171 cm
Monster iM 82: 1900 g bei Skilänge 172 cm (1 Stk mit 1957g gewogen +3%)
Monster iM 88: 2060 g bei Skilänge 175 cm
Monster 102: 2380 g bei Skilänge 183 cm

Damit sollten die Gewichtsfragen geklärt sein. Die 1,9kg des Monsters 82 passen gut mit den selbst gewogenen Werten zusammen, eine Toleranz von 3% hätte ich gerne bei so manchen Gewichtsangaben von Radlteilen also nehme ich an die anderen Gewichte werden auch stimmen.

 :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Oha! Super Sache! Ist der iM 95 also doch um 430 g leichter als der iM 88.

Wenn ich Ski, Schuh und Bindung zusammenzähle komme ich dann auf 4.370 g, bzw. 4.800 g, also eine Differenz von ~ 9%. Viel is des nit.  :Wink: 


Danke noch mal für deine Mühe, 

Thomas

----------


## georg

Bei der Schneelage brauch ich auch einen neuen Ski weil bei 2m Neuschnee reicht mein 78er ned.. da muß ein 100mm breiter Ski in 1,8m Länge her!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Sag ich ja. Und steil muss es auch sein, sonst bleibst eh gleich stecken. 
Nordpark aktuell 350 cm Schnee.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beauty

Ich hab den 78er nach den Schneefällen auch gegen den Mojo 90 gewechselt, bei soviel Powder ist Auftrieb einfach alles.

Ich würd auch den Monster empfehlen, finde ich den besten als Freeride/Tourenlösung.  

Aja, kann mir wer sagen wie ich die Fotos vom Powdern Posten kann ? Möcht Euch auch gern teilhaben lassen  :Wink:

----------


## georg

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/  :Smile:

----------


## Beauty

Ach so, danke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tyrolens

Tja. Und heuer gibt's das Monster nicht mehr. Alternative? Den Head Peak 88 kaufen???

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Das mit dem Aufschwimmen hat IMHO auch bissl mit dem Fahrstil zu tun. So wie's bei mir ist, ich fahr wirklich nur, sofern möglich, weite turns, das relativ schnell und, weil's oft halt nicht steil genug ist, eher mit sanfter Schwungeinleitung. Hab da oft das Gefühl, dass bei steiferen oder aggressiver geformten Schaufeln der Schwung zu schnell abgestochen wird. Dann stehst fast im Schnee, Tempo null und fragst dich, wo der flow hin ist.


Head Peak 88 SW

Lieferbare Längen: 169 cm + 175 cm + 180 cm + 186 cm

Maße: (Schaufel - Mitte - Ende in mm) 126 - 88 - 112 (bei 175 cm)
Taillierungsradius: 19,2 m bei 175 cm

ich finde den radius ein bisschen wenig, wenn du gern lange turns fährst. aber vielleicht hängt das auch vom gelände ab. ich fahr halt fast ausschließlich freeride im tiefen powder und mein ski hat über 110mm unter der bindung. aber mein radius von über 27m passt für lange schwünge perfekt! die frage ist halt was für dich lange schwünge sind.

vom gewicht und dem radius her könnten dir sicher auch ski vom schweizer hersteller movement zusagen: www.movementskis.com/products-skis-couloir.html#

Quelle: www.movementskis.com

allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass die mit dem holzkern für cliffs nicht so geeignet sind. hab vor zwei jahren meine gladiator (gibts nicht mehr) zerbrochen. aber vom gewicht her sehr gut! und wenn für dich ski eh verschleißteile sind, dann sollte der holzkern auch egal sein.

----------


## Tyrolens

Servus,


Naja, wir sind hier ja nicht in Alaska.  :Wink:  Bei mir spielt sich das ganze mehr auf einer Seehöhe von 2500 bis 1500 m ab. Sprich, da sind immer auch Waldabfahrten dabei. Aber wenn das Geläuf frei ist, dann werden die Schwünge so weit wie möglich gezogen, weil's halt oft auch zu flach für härtere turns ist.

19,2 m Radius sind jetzt nicht extra weit, da hast du schon recht. Ich denk, das hängt jetzt davon ab, woher der Radius kommt. Die Schaufel ist ja im Verhältnis zur Skimitte nicht dermaßen extrem breit. Insofern klingt das eher nach einer weichen Schafel und sowas hab ich gerne. Daher mag ich auch den Holzkern.  :Wink: 


Gruß,

Thomas

----------


## JackTheRipper

> 19,2 m Radius sind jetzt nicht extra weit, da hast du schon recht. Ich denk, das hängt jetzt davon ab, woher der Radius kommt. Die Schaufel ist ja im Verhältnis zur Skimitte nicht dermaßen extrem breit. Insofern klingt das eher nach einer weichen Schafel und sowas hab ich gerne. Daher mag ich auch den Holzkern. 
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Thomas


ich weiß jetzt leider nicht genau worauf du das jetzt bezogen hast. ich wollte dir nicht zu dem gleichen ski raten den ich fahre, mir war schon klar dass du was anderes suchst  :Wink:  das mit dem holzkern war auf den movement couloir bezogen. übrigens die daten davon:

Länge:               167	177	187
Radius (m)	 	21	22	23
Nose (mm)	 	120	122	122
Waist (mm)	 	87	89	89
Tail (mm)	 	109	111	111
Weight (kg)	 	1.60	1.66	1.71

im vergleich zum head doch einiges leichter.

mfg

----------


## georg

Also ich habe lieber einen Holzkern, weil ich finde, dass die Ski dann besser liegen und weniger Vibrationen aufweisen. Beim Pulver relativ egal, da kommt es kaum zu Vibrationen aber ich bewege mich auch woanders wo es mal härter wird und da kann ich die Schaumski nicht leiden obwohl ich ein Leichtbau und Kunststoffreak bin.  :Big Grin: 

Von der Haltbarkeit kann ich auch keinen Nachteil bei einen Holzkern sehen, wenn ein Ski mit Holzkern beim Kantenklatschen bricht, dann wäre eine vergleichbare Konstruktion mit Schaumkern genauso gebrochen.

Der Nachteil vom Holzkern ist klar das Gewicht was mir persönlich aber in gewissen Grenzen eher egal ist. Tyrolens hat ja schon vorgerechnet was man sich da im Gesamtsystem erspart also wenn man da keinen totalen Ausreißer hat dann ist das vernachlässigbar. Bei meinen Körpergewicht fahre ich da lieber eine Tourenbindung da spare ich mehr Gewicht als am Ski und solange ich die Ski nicht wieder von einer 5m Klippe in ein Bachbett hinunter werfe brechen bei mir die Tourenbindungen auch nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Von der Haltbarkeit kann ich auch keinen Nachteil bei einen Holzkern sehen, wenn ein Ski mit Holzkern beim Kantenklatschen bricht, dann wäre eine vergleichbare Konstruktion mit Schaumkern genauso gebrochen.


meine neuen ski haben auch einen holzkern. aber einen multilayer- also mehrschichtkern. ich kann mir halt vorstellen, dass es künstliche materialien gibt die länger ihren flex behalten und mehr biegung vertragen. aber das ist nur mein gedanke und nicht irgendwie verifiziert.
der ski den ich zerstört habe, hatte einen einfachen holzkern und das holz ist mir verdächtig weich vorgekommen. ist also sicher auch stark von der holzart und der konstruktion abhängig.

----------


## georg

> brechen bei mir die Tourenbindungen auch nicht


 Da muß ich as hinzufügen: naxo01 ausgenommen.  :Devil: 

@Holzkern: Holz ist ein Hightechwerkstoff der genauso behandelt werden muß. Einfach aus dem nächsten Baum was rausschnipseln reicht nicht. Insoferne sind künstliche Kerne einfacher und sichererer zu handhaben, weil man da weniger Erfahrung benötigt.

Aber egal.. der Tyolens braucht einen Ski nicht nur einen Kern.  :Wink:  Derzeit kann ich nichtmal eine Empfehlung abgeben. Ich bin immer noch auf meinen Monstern unterwegs, werde aber heuer sicher wieder einige Ski Testfahren und mal sehen was es sonst so gibt.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Aber egal.. der Tyolens braucht einen Ski nicht nur einen Kern.


wer weiß!? vielleicht reicht ihm ja ein kern?  :Rock:

----------


## daday

> Da muß ich as hinzufügen: naxo01 ausgenommen.

 naxo beim fahren abgerissen? hmmm mist dachte ich klatsch mir die auf einen powder ski weils billig is das ding und ich eh net viel wieg.... geht woll kein weg an der fritschi vorbei?! :Frown:

----------


## georg

naxo01.. die erste ist die schlechte. Alles was danach kam hält. Ich habe insgesamt 3 naxos und 3 (alte) Diamirs und mir sind die naxos (ausgenommen 01) lieber. Die sind beim Gehen einfach angenehmer, außerdem ist eine Bohrlehre dabei.  :Big Grin: 

Die neuen Bindungen schenken sich nix. Die eina kann da ein bisserl was, die andere da.. ist Geschmackssache.

----------


## maxthedude

will keinen eigenen thread dafür aufmachen - aber ich würd für die saison auch an neuen ski suchen. 
letztes jahr hab ich mir einen vökl wall zugelegt zum park fahren und zerstören  :Wink: 

heuer soll es ein bisschen mehr ins backcountry gehen und von dem her würd ich einen passenden ski suchen. also einsatzgebiet backcountry, piste und eventuell ein paar kicker. preisregion ca. 500e
ich hätte mal an so was in die richtung gedacht - 
www.blue-tomato.com/de/Freeri...ategory=111700

und wenn wir schon beim ski sind - welche bindung würdet ihr empfehlen?!

danke schon mal.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Da musst scho etwas genauer spezifizieren was du damit machen willst. Nur Lift fahren oder auch rauf laufen, Fahrkönnen usw.

Ich bevorzuge ja immer noch die Variante das Zeug vorher zu testen anstatt mich von so Seniorenfahrern wie georg beraten zu lassen  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

> Ich bevorzuge ja immer noch die Variante das Zeug vorher zu testen anstatt mich von so Seniorenfahrern wie georg beraten zu lassen


Jo, nur die Seniorenfahrer haben ersten viel Zeuch daheim und zweitens gehen sie einiges bei den Kursen testen.  :Big Grin:  Außerdem wenn ich nix zu sagen habe halte ich auch mein Maul. Ski könnte ich derzeit keinen empfehlen, weil ich so auf die Head Monster eingeschossen bin, dass derzeit jeder Ski schlechter ist egal wie gut der sein mag.  :Wink: 

Bindung mußt du wirklich genauer sagen was du damit machen willst.

----------


## maxthedude

wie eh schon in dem thread festgstellt gworden is gibst den monster heuer leider mehr nicht. 
jetzt wär mir mal der john 94 inkl. mojo 15 bindung ins auge gestochen.
probefahren is natürlich immer besser nur fehlen mir da in der umgebung die möglichkeiten zum ausborgen/fahren - vor allem weil die händler hier ziemlich selten freeski als tester haben. 

also auch wenns überheblich klingt aber i schätz mein fahrkönnen schon als sehr gut ein mit ca. 15 jahren auf ski und ca. 2-3 wochen pro jahr. 
meistens wirds jetzt schon noch mitn lift raufgehen und dann halt vielleicht noch ein bisschen gehen. vielleicht gehts nächstes jahr dann mehr richtung selbst aufstieg und weg von den liften ..

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also zu Ski sag ich jetz mal nix weil da gibts so viel unterschiedliche Sachen, die sich komplett anders fahren (Härte, Sidecut, mit/ohne Rocker,...) das muß man find ich schon probieren. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten Ski zu testen (meistens am Gletscher), da muß man halt unter Umständen etwas weiter fahren dafür. Ich war z.B. letzte Woche in Tux zum Testen bevor ich mir meine Ski gekauft hab und es gibt auch Läden, die Testski verleihen. Musst halt einfach mal schauen was in deiner Gegend am günstigsten ist.

Willst du jetz eine Bindung mit Gehfunktion oder eine normale und gehst dann mit Tracker oder trägst die Ski hoch? Solltest bedenken was Freeridebindungen mit Gehfunktion kosten und, daß du dann auch noch für Felle blechen darfst (teurer Spaß).

----------


## maxthedude

also ich glaub fürn anfang sollte eine normale bindung reichen - ski am rucksack und passt. aber ich brauch glaub ich noch eine kleine begriffskunde - was sind tracker?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> was sind tracker?


Tourenadapter zum Einklicken in die Alpinbindung
www.sport-conrad.com/index.as...rt_nr=72703407

----------


## maxthedude

ah alles klar. danke für die hilfe mal. 
eine blöde frage hätte ich gleich noch - auf wieviel kg habt ihr euere bindung eingestellt? 
also ich hab jetzt ca. 80 kg und hab auf der marker bindung auf 9 eingestellt (ich schätz mal die 9 steht für 90 kg?). 
jedoch geht die bindung meiner meinung nach ziemlich leicht auf - gibs da irgendein limit welches ich ned überschreiten sollte von der einstellung her?




> Tourenadapter zum Einklicken in die Alpinbindung
> www.sport-conrad.com/index.as...rt_nr=72703407

----------


## georg

> also ich hab jetzt ca. 80 kg und hab auf der marker bindung auf 9 eingestellt (ich schätz mal die 9 steht für 90 kg?).


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Einstellungen machen ohne zu wissen was diese Einstellungen bewirken kommt meist nicht gut.
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z-Wert_%28Ski%29
www.edelwiser.net/2009/04/15/...gseinstellung/




> jedoch geht die bindung meiner meinung nach ziemlich leicht auf - gibs da irgendein limit welches ich ned überschreiten sollte von der einstellung her?


 Das Limit ist das was dein Knochen aushält bevor er bricht und die Sehnen bevor sie reißen. Das kannst du nur abschätzen.
Aber wenn die Bindung trotz hoher Einstellung noch sehr leicht aufgeht ist vermutlich die Bindung defekt und sie gehört ausgetauscht.

----------


## maxthedude

ok vielleicht wars nicht die beste idee da einfach a bissl herum zu schrauben. 
aber immerhin hat a staatlich geprüfter skilehrer gmeint das ich mit der einstellung schon fahren kann - vo dem her hoffe ich das der gwusst hat was er mir da empfiehlt. 
wenigstens hab i mal wieder was glernt  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> aber immerhin hat a staatlich geprüfter skilehrer gmeint das ich mit der einstellung schon fahren kann


 Womit er auch recht hat.. immerhin geht sie zu leicht auf.  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

"Berechnen" kannst du das eh nicht, da müßtest du deine Knochen röntgen und Knochendichte messen lassen und darauf auf die Festikeit rückschließen und selbst das wäre geschätzt. Abgesehen davon, dass die Bindungen ja ungeeichte Massenprodukte mit Toleranzen sind.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also am besten ist du rechnest mit dem Edelwiser Tool dir das aus und tastest dich dann an einen Wert heran. Meist sind die errechneten Werte untere Grenzen.

Sohlenlänge nicht vergessen! Die beeinflußt den wert auch (Logisch, weil der Schuh ja über seine Länge herausgehebelt wird).

----------


## DH-Rooky

Auch wenn ich D und AUT beides zugelassen ist find ich die Gewichtsmethode, nach der der Rechner das ermittelt, schlechtet als die Tibiamethode.
Schon allein weil ich nach letzterer einen größeren wert erhalte und viel hilft viel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Hallo,


kennt jemand von euch zufällig einen Händler der noch einen Head Monster iM 88 in einer Länge zwischen 175 und 180 lagernd hat?

Sonst wird's ein Dynastr legend Pro Rider oder dessen Bruder von coreUPT.



Viele Grüße,

Thomas


PS ja, hier hat es Schnee. Nicht mal schlechten...

----------


## georg

Bei ebääh hat es vor kurzem welche gegeben. War mir aber zu teuer..

----------


## Tyrolens

Dieses Problem kenne ich.  :Wink:

----------


## Beauty

Angeblich hat ihn Sportconrad im internet im Angebot, soll günstig sein !

----------


## Tyrolens

Hallo,


der Sport Conrad hat meines Wissen Head gar nicht im Angebot. Aber ich muss eh im laufe der Woche nach GAP - dann kann ich nachsehen.

Muss mir auch noch den Rossignol Bandit SC96 ansehen. Soll ganz gut sein. Ein typischer Franzosenski....


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## daday

so jetzt brauch ich die hilfe von euch - hab mich am markt heuer garnet umgeschaut was so neues gibt weil ich genug ski im keller stehn hab, allerdings braucht mein werter vater welche mit folgenden anforderungen:

175-180 cm lang14-15 m radiusmade in austriaauf der piste und im gelände gleichermaßen gutalso einen "slalom ski" der breit genug fürs gelände istaja und keine "bindungsschiene", da er eine tourenbindung drauftun wird - womit leider viel rausfallt

bis jetzt hab ich gefunden: head peak 78 (radius is noch ein bisserl größer als gewünscht) und chip 78 - gleiche maße

sonst noch wer eine idee?

----------


## georg

> # 175-180 cm lang
> # 14-15 m radius


 Die Punkte sind schwer vereinbar. Warum die Länge bei dem Radius?



> made in austria


 Fast unmöglich, es gibt kaum noch Produktion in Österreich da kommen nur die absoluten Spitzenmodelle in Frage.



> # auf der piste und im gelände gleichermaßen gut
> # also einen "slalom ski" der breit genug fürs gelände ist


 Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts ned. Daer Slalomski der auch im Gelände gut ist legt eben mehr Wert auf die Piste und geht auch im Gelände. Der von dir vorgeschlagene Head Peak 78 geht im Gelände sehr gut wenn man nicht zu schwer ist und der Pulver nicht >2m tief. Auf der Piste ist er auch ganz gut wenn mans kann und will aber unvergleichbar mit einem Ski der 70mm unter der Bindung hat. Head wird in CZ produziert damit fällt Made in Austria weg. Wenn du einen Head aus Kennelbach haben willst mußt du dir ein Vorjahresmodell - den Monster 78 - nehmen. Wenn du heuer einen Ski kaufst der aus Kennelbach ist, dann ist der entweder von den letzten Jahren oder sofort nehmen (weil der ist dann von der Entwicklungsfertigung die sind von der Qualität mit WC Rennski vergleichbar).



> aja und keine "bindungsschiene", da er eine tourenbindung drauftun wird - womit leider viel rausfallt


 Die sind oft abschraubbar weil niemals mit dem Ski zusammen gefertigt. Wichtiger ist da eher, dass der Ski keine 3D Struktur hat. Ansehen, nachfragen.

----------


## daday

> Die Punkte sind schwer vereinbar. Warum die Länge bei dem Radius?


solln nur richtwerte sein, muss net so erfüllt sein wies da steht



> Fast unmöglich, es gibt kaum noch Produktion in Österreich da kommen nur die absoluten Spitzenmodelle in Frage.


österreich wär nett, aber ich will auf keinen fall was aus china, oder sonst wo zu weit östlich



> Daer Slalomski der auch im Gelände gut ist legt eben mehr Wert auf die Piste und geht auch im Gelände. Der von dir vorgeschlagene Head Peak 78 geht im Gelände sehr gut wenn man nicht zu schwer ist und der Pulver nicht >2m tief. Auf der Piste ist er auch ganz gut wenn mans kann und will aber unvergleichbar mit einem Ski der 70mm unter der Bindung hat. Head wird in CZ produziert damit fällt Made in Austria weg. Wenn du einen Head aus Kennelbach haben willst mußt du dir ein Vorjahresmodell - den Monster 78 - nehmen. Wenn du heuer einen Ski kaufst der aus Kennelbach ist, dann ist der entweder von den letzten Jahren oder sofort nehmen (weil der ist dann von der Entwicklungsfertigung die sind von der Qualität mit WC Rennski vergleichbar).


tja, den monster findet man fast nie mehr wo.... leider




> Wichtiger ist da eher, dass der Ski keine 3D Struktur hat.


das meinte ich! :P


gibts noch irgendwelche modelle die dir so einfallen?
von mir aus 65% piste 35% gelände...
 :EEK!:

----------


## Tyrolens

So, war heute schauen...

Rossignol ist raus. Hat ein weiches Heck und wirklich nicht so schön sauber verarbeitet wie Dynasrtar. Bei Dynastar ist jetzt auch der Legend Mythic Rider im Gespräch, weil der eine sehr saubere Biegelinie hat. Gefällt mir besser als der Legend Pro, der für meine Einsätze doch bisserl zu behäbig sein wird.
Sehr überrascht war ich vom Fischer Watea 94. War nie ein Fischer Fan, aber der Ski macht einen sehr guten eindruck und das bei einem fast schon genialen Preis, im Vergleich zum Dynastar (derzeit bei 499 gelistet).
Überhaupt ist das ja ein Wahnsinn, was heute Skier kostet. Der Dynastar Mythic Rider mit Fritschi Diamir Eagle soll um die 650 Euro kosten. Und das Geld gab's vor ein paar Jahren noch einen Satz High-End Schuhe dazu...


Übrigens, egal bei welchem Händler, wenn die Frage kommt, was man möchte und die Antwort kommt "etwas mit Holz-Kern", der Gesichtsausdruck ist immer derselbe.  :Wink: 


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## georg

> tja, den monster findet man fast nie mehr wo.... leider


 Der Aufbau vom Peak ab der Nummer 78 ist mit den Monstern so weit ich weiß praktisch ident. Der Unterschied ist: Monster-Kennelbach, Peak-Budweis auch die Maschinen und Werkzeuge sind dieselben die wurden rübergeschafft.



> gibts noch irgendwelche modelle die dir so einfallen?
> von mir aus 65% piste 35% gelände.


 Modelle kann ich dir nicht nennen, da bin ich zu fixiert auf eine Marke. Aber wenn du mir diese Aufteilung nennst, dann sag ich dir einen breiteren Pistencarver. Das ist dann aber vielleicht nicht das was gesucht wird. Wenn eine Tourenbindung draufkommt, nehme ich an, der Spaß sollte im Gelände liegen. Auch wenn zeitmäßig vielleicht 65% Piste rauskommt, wo liegt die persönliche Gewichtung wo soll der Ski gut gehen? Bei dir genannten Gewichtung sage ich unwillkürlich: Piste. Also breiterer Pistencarver mit weicher Schaufel das wäre früher der Head Supershape Magnum gewesen, ein braver, unaufregender Ski supi zum Fahren, gut auf der Piste zum Carven und klassisch fahren, gutmütig im Gelände. Aber halt brav und unaufregend, überall nett, aber keiner der Begeisterungsstürme auslöst. Das ist dann die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wenn man nur einen Ski haben will.

----------


## daday

> Modelle kann ich dir nicht nennen, da bin ich zu fixiert auf eine Marke. Aber wenn du mir diese Aufteilung nennst, dann sag ich dir einen breiteren Pistencarver. Das ist dann aber vielleicht nicht das was gesucht wird. Wenn eine Tourenbindung draufkommt, nehme ich an, der Spaß sollte im Gelände liegen. Auch wenn zeitmäßig vielleicht 65% Piste rauskommt, wo liegt die persönliche Gewichtung wo soll der Ski gut gehen? Bei dir genannten Gewichtung sage ich unwillkürlich: Piste. Also breiterer Pistencarver mit weicher Schaufel das wäre früher der Head Supershape Magnum gewesen, ein braver, unaufregender Ski supi zum Fahren, gut auf der Piste zum Carven und klassisch fahren, gutmütig im Gelände. Aber halt brav und unaufregend, überall nett, aber keiner der Begeisterungsstürme auslöst. Das ist dann die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wenn man nur einen Ski haben will.


tja das is es ja, ich will ihm einen ski einreden den ich mir dann zum tourengehen nehmen kann haha

aber vermutlich wirds eh sowas in die richtung - mal schaun wann er sich zu irgendwas überreden lässt...

----------


## JoeDesperado

und, was ist es geworden? ich hab mich bei ähnlichen anforderungen anfang des winters für einen scott neo entschieden - 14m radius bei 176, taillierung 124-83-113. in kombination mit einer marker baron ist das gerät eine echte allzweck-waffe  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Noch gar nix, weil der Winter auch noch nicht gekommen ist. Selbst dort wo um diese Jahre sonst 150 cm Schnee liegen sollte sind's grad mal 30 cm. 
Im Tal sowieso Null.
Für solche Bedingungen reichen auch die guten alten Steinskier.

Werden wird's aber ein Dynastar Legend Mythic Rider.

----------


## daday

> Noch gar nix, weil der Winter auch noch nicht gekommen ist. Selbst dort wo um diese Jahre sonst 150 cm Schnee liegen sollte sind's grad mal 30 cm. 
> Im Tal sowieso Null.


 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## georg

Wenn Interesse besteht, ich verkauf eventuell mein Ersatzpaar Head Monster 78 in 1,80m made in Kennelbach und noch nie montiert. Ich komm einfach nicht dazu die zu montieren und meine letzte Ersatzbindung brauch ich für ein anderes Paar Ski. Endgültig entschieden ob ich sie wirklich hergebe hab ich mich noch nicht  :Frown:  Preisvorstellung hab ich auch noch keine.  :Confused:   :Musing: 
edit: Also ich weiß garnicht wieso ich das reinschreib, vielleicht will ich mich von den zahllosen Interessenten überzeugen lassen den Ski herzugeben oder ihn wegen Desinteresses zu behalten.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Den Head Monster 82 gibts momentan auf ebäh in 1,72 und 1,77 um 400,- inkl. Bindung falls es wem interessiert.

----------


## Poison :)

falls es we*N* interessiert  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Ooops...  :Redface:  Naja, Tippfehler.  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Hab die LVS und Lawinenposts in diesem Thread https://www.downhill-board.com/55652...nd-suchen.html verschoben, dann kann es hier wieder um Ski gehen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

